# Amazon Swords



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

In your experience do they need a CO2 system?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

im pretty sure they dont, most dont NEED a co2 system, but are much better off with one. they are only like $20 for one that does 20g, just get one like i am.


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

i got one in a 20g and doesnt work for shiet(maybe just me tho)... my plants grow faster in my other tank w/o the co2 system then the one w/ it


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

i dont have a co2 system for any of my plants and i hvae tonz, no problems i've had a few die but ihave like 30 plants in my tanke so its all good


----------

